# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  One Tree Hill

## Bad Wolf

please post anything you want to (within reason) about the genius that is One Tree Hill here!!!!

General- character discssion etc

eg, is devil dan really the devil???

----------


## Annie

Hi I love this show, when is it back on E4?  My favourite charecters are Nathen and Keith.

----------


## jessicaesutton

It's back on Thursday 21st July.  I know this because I work for www.onetreehillfans.com

----------


## Bad Wolf

cool any spoliers???

----------


## Bad Wolf

if so post them here too!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jessicaesutton

I could tell you plenty..but I don't wanna spoil it.  I've tried to avoid them personally.  There's loads on the site though.  Sign up for the UK Mailing List, that'll keep you up to date.

P.S. Sorry to plug the site I work for!

----------


## jessicaesutton

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you, tomorrow....LOL.

----------


## bridgekelly2004

will it be repeated on Channel four at the weekend? I'm never in in the week so I only gte to watch them on a saturday or sunday daytime.

----------


## jessicaesutton

OTH will air at the following times:

Thursday, 9pm - E4
Thursday, 10pm - E4+1 (repeat)
Sunday, 7pm - E4 ("Second Chance Sunday")

Channel 4 will be showing the whole series from September.

Hope that helps!  If you're out, you can always record it!

----------


## Los_hb

cant wait for the new series, only 3 hours left- chad is so fit!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

I can not wait until tommorrow to see Chad... :Wub:   i have been waiting for so long.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how are you away to start watching the repeats on c4 i started on mon on E4 and its up to when anna and lucas meet during dare night

----------


## Angeltigger

> how are you away to start watching the repeats on c4 i started on mon on E4 and its up to when anna and lucas meet during dare night


huh i don't understand...  :Searchme:   :Confused:  could you explain

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well the series 2 of oth starts tomorow on c 4 is that what you will be watching

----------


## Angeltigger

Yep- that sure is what i will be doing- was not trying to said rude

----------


## Angeltigger

i keep missing it- as it is on so early

----------


## Angeltigger

What espoide at the monment Of one tree hill is channel 4.

----------


## Em

I dont know where they are with it - its on so early! I watched that season on E4. and have been downloading series 3 after it airs in America to watch at home!

----------


## x~*Sexy~Amy*~x

> I dont know where they are with it - its on so early! I watched that season on E4. and have been downloading series 3 after it airs in America to watch at home!


i know i watched season 2 on e4 

i saw it on chanel 4 and its was dare night ep.

i cant wait for season 3

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i watched it on E4 season 2 lots of cliffhangers there. but i am confused about peytons mum. will dan die and will nathan take hayley back.

----------


## Angeltigger

> i know i watched season 2 on e4 
> 
> i saw it on chanel 4 and its was dare night ep.
> 
> i cant wait for season 3


what espisode is that the dare night

----------


## Angeltigger

> i watched it on E4 season 2 lots of cliffhangers there. but i am confused about peytons mum. will dan die and will nathan take hayley back.


you spolier it now :Sad:   but don't worry

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the dare night thats a funny ep its the first night anna is in. felix sets up a test and the group divides into two and they find envelopes over tree hill, the funny one i can remember is luc got dared to return clothes to the shop....wearing them the best part was it was underwear females

----------


## Angeltigger

but what espisode- around what number 1 or 10

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh im sorry i forgot some people haddened saw them all

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh id say about episode 5. it was early in the series

----------


## Angeltigger

thanks for answering Shaza- no more spolier please

----------


## x~*Sexy~Amy*~x

i went on the OTH website and i know what happens in season 3

----------


## Em

Yeah season 3 is fab. What website do you go on?

----------


## x~*Sexy~Amy*~x

i dont no i just typed one tree hill into google

----------


## *-Rooney-*

where is oth up to on channel 4 at the mo. i cant wait until the next series lots of cliffhangers

----------


## ohhbaby13

season 3 will air on e4 from 20th july. Its such an amazing season. So many twists!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i started reading the episode guide but i decided to stop itll be better to see it when its on tv

----------


## ohhbaby13

Yes definitely save it for tv. I kind of wish I had of waited before I donwloaded them from America, but the cliffhanger on season 2 was just too good!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah you are right about that cliffhanger, there was actually a couple of cliffhangers at the end of series 2

----------


## Em

It was a great finale - I just hope the network renews it for another season!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Well The Main Thing Is The Third Series Contains Chad As I Think He Is The Fittest,,,,  As You Might Have Gathered From My Banner

----------


## Becksfanz

Cliffhanger? I am not sure if i've seen Season 2, which season was when um, someone married ( lucas bro ) oh jeez im useless! lol i hate it when it air on e4 as i often miss the start so i rather wait for it 2 air on channel 4

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Well At The End Of Series 1 Hayley And Nathan Get Married
At The Start Of Series2 Lucas Throws A Wedding Reception For Them

Hope That Helps You Work Out What You Have Saw

----------


## Becksfanz

Oh yes! that helped! so i guess that i never saw season 2 then! it never aired on Channel 4? Season 3 is starting already?!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well here is a brief version of series 2

hayley leaves nathan to go on a music tour with a guy called chris

lucas finds out he has a heart condition the same one as dan but the only person who knows is dan

lucas moves in with dan because he wants to find some dirt on him

dan pays a girl to make keith fall in love with her but the problem is they both fall in love with each other and are about to get married but the truth about the setup is exposed to keith on his wedding day

jake comes back with jenni and ends up in jail because nikki finds them and nikki ends up with the baby

brooke family has financial problems and her dad gets a good job but not in tree hill so karen takes her in to stay with her

karen starts college and ends up having an affair with the lecturer andy

the cliffhangers:::  dan's office is set on fire,  hayley turns up at nathans door,

----------


## x~*Sexy~Amy*~x

no season 2 is on channel 4 at the moment 
season 3 starts in july

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when in july does season 3 start and is it on E4 or c4 does anyone know

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well has the new season started yet ? does any one know

----------


## kirsty_g

it starts today on e4 at seven 0 clock

----------


## Gadders

hey last nights ep was gd. i was suprised dan survived. i hope hayley and nathan get back together.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i enjoyed the first episode of one tree hill, im glad dan survived it wouldnt be the same without the devil lol. 

not sure what will happen with nathan and hayley i thought it was so sweet when they were looking back and it showed you that on the annulment papers instead of signing hayley wrote i love you.

poor peyton finding out after all these years that her deceased mother and dad arent her real parents and that she has another mother out there.  
hope lucas finds a way to get tablets for that heart prob he has because he didnt look to healty while trying to play b-ball

----------


## Becksfanz

when will it air on Channel 4 coz I missed the first esp on E4

----------


## Em

It wont air on c4 for ages - they arent even repeating the episodes andim really annoyed they havnt advertised this season!

Ive downloaded all season 3 and it is the best yet!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i enjoyed tonights episode the dress up  at tric.  it was a shock when chris kissed hayley dressed up the same as nathan, so now hayleys on cloud nine and she has no reason to be, itll all end in tears.

the scenes between dan and debs were good esp when he superglued the fone to her face.

hayley did a very honourable thing to lucas by admitting to karen that she took the money to cover for lucas,

peyton is relly having a hard time of it with her life at the moment i did like her out fit though the angel of death that was smart

----------


## Potato1992

i cannot believe what the next month includes 


drama drama drama

I  :Heart:   it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I have watched this on and off and have seen some episodes from season 1 and 2 but not all. Havnt seen any of season 3 (dont think) but having read some spoliers latley i have been hooked again (although having not watched yet...lol.) 

Im confused. can someone tell me what season is showing in the uk at the moment. I think its on E4 on sunday at 7. Is the re runs or the first time they've shown seaosn 3 is it? Has it been on channel 4 already... and when will seaosn 4 show here. I know it airs in america on the 27th (wednesday)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the episodes of one tree hill that are being shown on E4 on sun at 7 o clock are not re runs they are the ffirst showings of season 3 and i  have to say i am enjoying them all

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Good! So they will be shown again on channel 4 for the ones i have already missed?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Potato1992

at the beginning of next year probably like they did with season two

and season 4 will air on e4 july 2007

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i enjoyed last nights episode when dan managed to brainwash nathan intobelieving haley was trying to get preg by nathan to trap him, imagine believing anything that man had to say about parenting.

it was good to see keith back but it was short lived couldnt believe it when he was arrested for the attempted murder of dan

----------


## Em

> at the beginning of next year probably like they did with season two
> 
> and season 4 will air on e4 july 2007


it starts showing in the USA this week - i cant wait for the uk i have to download them!

----------


## Potato1992

lol i have seen the first ep of season 4 - i am a brucas fan and lets just say the episode annoys me severly to the point of screaming...

peyton sucks!!!!! (well i like her when she is not being all whingey and 'lucas, be with me...etc)

----------


## Em

> lol i have seen the first ep of season 4 - i am a brucas fan and lets just say the episode annoys me severly to the point of screaming...
> 
> peyton sucks!!!!! (well i like her when she is not being all whingey and 'lucas, be with me...etc)


ha im a brucas fan too, and agree bout the first couple of usa episodes! im off to wilmington where they film one tree hill in jan i cant wait!

----------


## Potato1992

omg you are so lucky!!!!!!!

i doubt that much will happen between lucas and peyton though and i think he will eventually be with brooke again...
because...

he keeps talking about being with brooke and brooke being the one he wants next to him in his best moment of his life, so it would be ridiculous if he suddenly decided he wanted to be with peyton....

although apparently brooke gets together with some other people but her and lucas reunite after helping haley over the nathan/rachel stuff....

----------


## westham

can anybody tell as detailed as possible what happens with deb in season four she is my favrite

----------


## Potato1992

ok well only on episode 5 of season 4 and it is already filled with drama...
deb has not been focussed on much yet... but

her addiction to pills have come back

she carried a gun because she was frgithened of dan

nathan was close to disowning her after she turned up at his school asking for the pills he took, he said its either me or the pills and she chose the pills in front of his classmates.

she has been fired by karen at the cafe, for the drugs and the gun.

she fired karen at tric because karen fired her.

they tried an intervention but she blamed everyone else and walked out!

basically it is all surrounding her addiction and the fact dan knows she tried to kill him.

hope this helps

----------


## Potato1992

ok well only on episode 5 of season 4 and it is already filled with drama...
deb has not been focussed on much yet... but

her addiction to pills have come back

she carried a gun because she was frightened of dan

nathan was close to disowning her after she turned up at his school asking for the pills he took, he said its either me or the pills and she chose the pills in front of his classmates.

she has been fired by karen at the cafe, for the drugs and the gun.

she fired karen at tric because karen fired her.

they tried an intervention but she blamed everyone else and walked out!

basically it is all surrounding her addiction and the fact dan knows she tried to kill him.

hope this helps

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i just watched the finale of series 3 last night omg karen's preggers but who else is, is it rachel, haley or brook

and does coop, rachel and nathan survive,
nathan has to hes one of the main characters, it was so sad i cried

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was watching an old episode of charmed season 4 and spotted haleys real life sister 
she is honestly haleys double, i thoubt it was her but her name was jodie lenz so figured must be older sister

----------


## Em

> i was watching an old episode of charmed season 4 and spotted haleys real life sister 
> she is honestly haleys double, i thoubt it was her but her name was jodie lenz so figured must be older sister


Bethany Joy (Hayley) did star in Charmed ... she was a princess .. are you sure it wasnt actually her?


Shes usually named 'Joie Lenz' ... its her stage name

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah that was the name joie lenz not jodie, i never knew that was a stage name,,although she did look older in that

----------


## Potato1992

i saw that episode... she was like that princessy person locked in a cage....

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah it was something about paiges past life (evil) 
but page thought it was just a story she made up when she was younger and saw the story(spell) in B O S and finished the story and brought it into her present lifetime

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does anyone know when series 4 starts on e4 or channel 4, ive saw the first 10 episodes and i cant wait for the series to start cos it has started off great

----------


## Katy

I not sure to be honest. i got all confused with it, so am working my way through the boxsets instead. I got season 1 really cheap i think im on episode 12. Its so good.

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Its starts on E4 on Sunday night, at 5. I've seen a few episodes of Season 4 aswell, and its really good. Can't wait to see them all.

----------


## Gadders

it starts at 5.00 on e4 on sunday.

----------


## Katy

I think ill have to wait till i have seen them all and eventually buy the box sets. I am ony on season one and its really confusing.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh trust me you will get into it and its great

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ive worked my way up to episode 20 in series 4 and it has been so good, i cant wait to see the last episodes as im pretty sure this is the last series, since they will all be going there own ways after graduation

----------


## Chloe-Elise

There is going to be a Series 5, but it takes place 4 years after graduation, when they have finished college.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

aah thats great i just saw the finale of series 4 and found it really sad

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ive saw sneak peeks on you tube about how the gang are doing cant wait till the season 5 starts

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

My little cousin watches this all the time and since im staying with my big cousin my little cousin has been over to see me and she put it on twice and im now hooked on this it's absolutely awesome

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does the monday night episode get repeated if you miss it?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Oh finally series 6 is finally here, Glad to see lucas and peyton finally together again.

Poor Brooke her mum is a right cow

----------


## Perdita

One Tree Hill star Antwon Tanner has been handed a prison sentence following a fake identity scam.

In April 2009, Tanner - Skills in the CW teen drama - was charged with selling 16 social security numbers and three fake social security cards.

Last summer, he pleaded guilty to selling more than a dozen social security numbers for $10,000.

According to Newsday, a Brooklyn judge has ordered the 34-year-old actor to report to prison on April 30. After he is released, he will also serve five months in home detention.

He has described the incident as "an embarrassment" to his family and fans, while his lawyer blamed the act on "stupidity".

DS

----------


## tammyy2j

It's a girl for Bethany Joy Galeotti.
The One Tree Hill star and her husband, Michael, have welcomed their first child, a daughter named Maria, she announced on her website.
"Michael and I are pleased to announce the arrival of our beautiful girl, Maria," Galetotti wrote. "I'll probably be MIA from my blog for a few weeks as we adjust to life with our girl, but I'm hoping to bring in a few 'guest editors'! Bless you guys and thanks for all your thoughts and prayers!"
Galeotti has been married to Michael, a member of the band Enation, since 2005.

----------


## tammyy2j

It has been renewed for a 9th season

----------


## tammyy2j

Dan, Deb and Lucas are all back for the new season

----------

